# Sick leuc



## matthew (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My leuc never came out of it's bromeliad today. It seemed normal yesterday, but I
did not watch it very long, I fed it and it seemed fine and was eating. This morning
it is not coming out of it's bromeliad. The frog is about 14 months old, and I do not
know if it a male or a female.

There are not a lot of flies left over from the feeding, there were maybe 15 flies in the tank, which I took out when I noticed the frog never came out of the bromeliad. So it's not stressed and hiding because there are too many flies in the tank. I have
been dusting with herpevite and rep-cal every feeding, and no they are not expired, I bought them around two months ago. There are not any other frogs in the tank, so it's not stressed by other frogs either. It is also not hiding in the bromeliad to
get moisture because the tank is dry, the tank is moist, and has good humidity. It looks it might be a little bloated to me, here's a picture:











Thanks...


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

I certainly can't diagnose your frog but I can relay my observations. Some days when I feed I only see 4-5 of my 6 leucs come out and eat. Usualy in a day or two I see all 6 out again.

If by 14 months you haven't heard calling from you leuc, it is most likely a female. My males call regularly and they are only 8 months. Could be eggs making her look plump.

Good luck.


----------



## matthew (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. It very well could be nothing at all, but I've never
seen the frog act like this before, so I'm concerned. The the title probably
should of been Possibly Sick Leuc though.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Your leuc might feel stress if it doesn't have a lot of hiding places to get out of the light. My leuc vivs are heavily planted and I provide several coconut huts for hiding. Ironically, the more hiding places they have, the more comfortable they feel sitting out in the open.

Hope he/she's okay, Richard.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

its hard to tell if it has the "bloat" in that particular pose, most all frogs look pretty plump when they are all smashed together like that, try snapping a pic when it is out of the brom and hopping around. Hope your frog is ok. Good luck


----------



## ZeFrog (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully it is nothing to worry about, please keep up posted. I too have noticed that sometimes certain frogs have sporadic days like these. Keep an eye on it and please keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Its hard to tell from that pic, but it almost looks like there's a tumor on his right side?

try to get a pic from the side and a few other angles if you can.


----------



## matthew (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

The frog came of of the brom that night, and has been eating and out and about since then. Everything seems to be fine, but I'm still keeping a close eye on it. I'll let you guys know if anything else strange happens. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Glad to hear the little guy is out and about.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I used to get worried about the dissappearence of frogs too until I noticed that usually after heavy feeds they will be gone for a few days and appear again when they are hungry. Its a great trick to use on larger tanks where the frogs seem to get lost, don't feed for 4-6 days and see them all appear when fed.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I would see if the behavior persists a couple days before getting too worried. But one observation...what kind of plant is it in? It looks like its rotting, or am I wrong? Maybe its the tank conditions...


----------

